# Is it just me...



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

or is anyone else worried at the amount of eye rolling questions and threads of late? 
I'm all for new members asking as many questions as they want, but some of them... really actually make me worry lol


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

that cross breeding was a good one lol


----------



## mtyrrell (May 24, 2011)

wilson1983 said:


> that cross breeding was a good one lol


 yeah why's that then ?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I dunno, I don't want to be harsh on newbies, but some people really need to know when to use the search function... which is *whenever you want to post a thread*.

The hybridisation one was dopey as it serves no purpose but can wreck hobby stock down the line. Pokies are one of the few genera without too many problems (though cross-breeding happens), quick let's confuse it :roll:

However, let's not turn this into some flamey newbie-stomping thread. They're new, hence many of them not understanding that it's best to research rather than just ask. Research then ask for confirmation. But who can blame them for not knowing the forms? They're new.

Also, think we are may be getting a few trolls in here, some threads of late look custom designed to push the "irrational, disproportionate response" button so many of us have.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> or is anyone else worried at the amount of eye rolling questions and threads of late?
> I'm all for new members asking as many questions as they want, but some of them... really actually make me worry lol



Hope you put them straight and dont forget it is RFUK it has its fair share in EVERY section


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> ...is anyone else worried at the amount of eye rolling questions and threads of late?


No, I think they, and the reactions to them, are funny 
Just point and laugh!



Hedgewitch said:


> Also, think we are may be getting a few trolls in here


I've also noticed this. 

That Kris74 character is probably the worst :whistling2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> or is anyone else worried at the amount of eye rolling questions and threads of late?
> I'm all for new members asking as many questions as they want, but some of them... really actually make me worry lol


Totally agree.

There seems to be enough planks on the board to make a table at the moment.

Its strange thing that these peeps can sign onto a bulletin board, register as a user and then post pictures.......................but dont know how to use Google or read a book.

Bizarre.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i think you should be more tolerant of new comers they are nothing but a benefit - more newbies, increases interest which increases competition which increases variety and standards yeey... also i think we have a role to play in helping new peeps who dont know certain helpful techniques as its an unconventional hobby and some techniques arent always obvious - like how to get a marauding h.mac of your back whilst avoiding inchoate murder...

i also think its important to note that some of our members are from younger generations who may not share the same levels of comprehension - they should be made to be welcome not patronised - i fundamentally think we should be educating new peeps.

and remember the 'troll' has an infectious disease...

salaam alecome hare krishna god bless and good day : victory:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Also, think we are may be getting a few trolls in here, some threads of late look custom designed to push the "irrational, disproportionate response" button so many of us have.


Agreed.
Moron invasion! let's get the sticky traps out!

-J


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 21, 2011)

Some newbies may well ask a silly question hoping for replies as we seem a nice bunch of people who will tell the truth to them.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I said this a few weeks ago - but there is just the wrong balance on here at the moment .. loads of noobs but only a small amount of experienced enthusiasts ... most of the people who used to be regular contributors in this section no longer post here ... so for the large majority of the time it's just the blind leading the blind - hence all the recurring questions and threads.:whistling2:
-P


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh I'm a newbie

Can you feed a baby corn rat babies, alive, twice a week? Will it make my corn big and strong ready to breed next year? 

I sssoooooo want to see baby snakes they will be so cute. I'll be posting a wanted ad at some point to find a female corn to go with my male, don't care what colour as long as it can produce babies. I am excited for the babies! :flrt:


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Although I am a newbie on here (although not to the hobby) I think there are some points that may have been missed.

1) A "newbie" could have got conflicting advice from a local pet store or on line article that he/she may want verified by people with experience in the hobby.

2) Amongst friends of mine who also keep T's there is a general feeling that the American forums are more helpful to newbies as they don't judge and give honest help. The UK forums tend to mock what is a "silly" question rather than encourage people into the hobby. I have to say I have not experienced this but other people I know have.

However, before I got my first T I did extensive research (not just from one source) to make sure I avoided as many mistakes as possible so I totally agree that there is a responsibility by newcomers to get the "basics" right.

This is a good forum - be positive - encourage new people to the hobby and let's help answer what may be construed as a silly question.

We were all new to this once.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm pretty new one here and new this year to both inverts and reptiles.

We'd looked into getting a bearded dragon since last year, read up as much as possible and got swamped with conflicting information at every step. Went to a couple of pretty good and very helpful specialist shops and again differeing opinions. So we took the whole lot and picked out what *seemed* the most consistent information. Glad to say that we got our little baby beardie at the start of the summer and he's eating, shedding, growing and great fun - so obviously we haven't been far off the mark.

Then with the spiders it was the same battle of information, as simple as they have turned out to be to keep, that didn't seem the case at all at the start. Use a heatpad, don't use a heatpad, humidity must be exact with misting every x days, don't worry about the humidity just overflow a bowl slightly, no don't use a bowl just dampen one side of the substrate, must buy micro crickets for slings, no just pull a leg off a crik, must be housed EXACTLY in this size glass tank, no use a plastic tank this size, no use a cheap plastic tub until it's bigger, *scream*.

The search options on various forums are great, but as with anything the bigger the archive of information, the less use a search function gives due to the overload of results. I've tried finding out if anyone has actually ever had a bite from a Euathlus sp Red Chile Flame, after hundreds of threads asking that very question but with not a single "yes" answer/link came back in the searches (as this one will now!!) I gave up!!!

I digress though, I do agree 100% that some question/info threads are just a pain and aren't needed, but far better someone familiar with the boards content offer up a link to an existing thread than shoot the asker down, at least that way the question is both answered and provides a more useful result when searching in future.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> .. so for the large majority of the time it's just the blind leading the blind -
> -P


Yay...........and the one eyed man is king!!!!!!!

Sorry, I think I am having a Bald Poodle moment!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

anyways putting this all to one side, do Tarantulas bite ??? :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> anyways putting this all to one side, do Tarantulas bite ??? :2thumb:


Dunno, but I had one give me a fearful suck once!


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Dunno, but I had one give me a fearful suck once!


Was it enjoyable?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Lotsofsmoggies said:


> Was it enjoyable?


Not really. You want to see the bruise.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> anyways putting this all to one side, do Tarantulas bite ??? :2thumb:


better than that


Have you had it's poison removed !!!!!!!




In seriousness tho, i have probably asked all the questions under the sun at some point. It is easy enough to google but there is so much conflicting advice that its better, imo, to hear it from someone thats keeping that species successfully


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

just bought my first tarantula, h lividum, and ive just noticed - whys it got ten legs?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> just bought my first tarantula, h lividum, and ive just noticed - whys it got ten legs?


becuase it uses the extra two to make its burrow


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

and another thing did macdonalds name their special burgers like that cos they like h macs?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> and another thing did macdonalds name their special burgers cos they like h macs?


No but Mark Morrisons song_ Return of the Mack, is all about Maculata


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Taking the mick out of newbies is only going to put them off posting on here, then they will not gain valuable knowledge to progress in the hobby! Everybody has to start somewhere and if that involves answering questions that you think are beneath you, either ignore or bite the bullet and help them, give them a sensible answer, dont flame or ridicule them! The more people that take up this hobby and stay in it the better!


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

...it is! .... pump up the herp ... return of the mac :whistling2:

clearly mark morrison was an 8 legs fiend


----------



## kim1973 (Jan 19, 2010)

*novices*

proplem is that so many people are given the wrong advice and Google does not help either as i seen loads of bad advice as well, where they got a few spider and write a book lol but all of us have had spiders and most of us have had them for a good while and many different ones as well reading a book is ok.but ask some that really knows is the best answer and you are the ones with the answers you had the problems ect ect 

but if you do Google read 3-6 different pages and when you start comming up with the same thing your getting there 

but i always try and find some who had one ask them what they did and how it was. 

and as for cross breeding i dont like the idea at all but 15 years ago crossbreed dogs were mongrels and worth nothing now my friend sell some mongres for over 1000 pounds if it the right mix of course


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Please, please please do not think I'm "hating newbies". I still class myself as one completely, and I look back on some threads I made when I first began in the hobby and cringe. You were all really helpful - and still are - and I appreciate that. BUT, I could spell tarantula. I knew the basics (and more so) before buying and breeding. I had some knowledge of husbandry and welfare. I would not post on here before reading up and searching Google. 


I am all for newbies, and questions questions questions. No one wants anyone scared to post, and no one wants any animals suffering because of it. But the crux of the matter is, some of them are absolutely ridiculous, and it makes me a little scared that some of these people OWN delicate and beautiful animals. 


I didn't make this to take the piss out of anyone, there's just been an explosion of it over the last couple of months as the hobby increases in size.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

No one is mocking newbies ... the point that is being made is that there seems to be factor of general common sense lacking somewhat around here with some of the questions that are asked..... and some of the answers given!!

Everybody has to start somewhere, that I fully agree with, what does frustrate me is people attributing experience and knowledge to someone's post count .. when in reality they have only been keeping spiders for around 6 months or so.
-P


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

It's not so much the eyerolling questions that bother me. I don't think people should feel shy about asking for basic advice, What bothers me are comments like :

"I've just ordered a (e.g. P irminia), can anybody tell me it's requirements on how to keep it?" 

Well sorry, but if you have no idea of how to look after it and don't know anything about it's basic needs, why the hell did you order it in the first place? It's a living creature for god sake, spend at least an hour to do some google searches or at least spend a bit of money on a good book...


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I am all for newbies, and questions questions questions. No one wants anyone scared to post, and no one wants any animals suffering because of it. But the crux of the matter is, some of them are absolutely ridiculous, and it makes me a little scared that some of these people OWN delicate and beautiful animals.


I couldn't agree more..............but dont forget the dangerous bit.

Its frightening to think that someone who cant even pick up a pen to write a sentence can order an H mac or cobalt online. OUCH.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> ts frightening to think that someone who cant even pick up a pen to write a sentence can order an H mac or cobalt online. OUCH.


Don't forget that's the same for having children.... :gasp:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

Its frightening to think that someone who cant even pick up a pen to write a sentence can order an H mac or cobalt online. OUCH.[/QUOTE]

i love you from gareth hicks M.A


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm not participating as much as i did and it's not because of the newbies, it's because of the 'nearly newbies' you know, those who have been around the hobby for a few months or so.
They read a few wiki pages, or websites based on those wiki pages (which in turn have been written by people using mainly bad information gained from web pages written by people in the hobby for only a few months :lol2 and they think they are automatically given 'experience status', because they can regurgitate this information ad infinitum and then agressively argue points put across and explanations given by people with much more experience.
now i'm all for the growth of knowledge through challenging theories and whatnot, but after a few months, heck after a year or two, you cant even guarantee you are keeping things right and the phrase "thats how i keep mine and its ok" is useless, some spiders can take months or even years to slowly die due to bad husbandry.

so now i mostly stand back and watch mostly, sharing what i discover with those that appreciate it : victory:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i'm not participating as much as i did and it's not because of the newbies, it's because of the 'nearly newbies' you know, those who have been around the hobby for a few months or so.
> They read a few wiki pages, or websites based on those wiki pages (which in turn have been written by people using mainly bad information gained from web pages written by people in the hobby for only a few months :lol2 and they think they are automatically given 'experience status', because they can regurgitate this information ad infinitum and then agressively argue points put across and explanations given by people with much more experience.
> now i'm all for the growth of knowledge through challenging theories and whatnot, but after a few months, heck after a year or two, you cant even guarantee you are keeping things right and the phrase "thats how i keep mine and its ok" is useless, some spiders can take months or even years to slowly die due to bad husbandry.
> 
> so now i mostly stand back and watch mostly, sharing what i discover with those that appreciate it : victory:


Couldnt agree more,ive noticed some members are suggested as the leading authority on certain invert groups,just because they have written a basic care-sheet,or posted lots of pictures of their collection,when the reality is,they have very little experience.

Happens all over,but is quite prevalent here.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

But in the same boat you also have the "experienced" keeper who's "had a T for 15yrs" so therefore has a wealth of knowledge, but infact only that experience of owning a single Rosie or Red Knee for a long time.

I'm happy to stay at being a newbie when it comes to anything, after 29yrs of tropical freshwater fish I'm still a newbie for the majority of species.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> But in the same boat you also have the "experienced" keeper who's "had a T for 15yrs" so therefore has a wealth of knowledge, but infact only that experience of owning a single Rosie or Red Knee for a long time.


That is a very good point. I guess every time a new species hits the hobby, we all become newbies with it.

So, to define an expert, is it like horse riding? They say you dont know how to ride a horse until you have fallen off.

Is it the same for tarantula keepers? You aren't an expert until you've been tagged? I do hope not!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Berber King said:


> Couldnt agree more,ive noticed some members are suggested as the leading authority on certain invert groups,just because they have written a basic care-sheet,or posted lots of pictures of their collection,when the reality is,they have very little experience.
> 
> Happens all over,but is quite prevalent here.


This is very true ... one former member on here springs to mind LOL.

I always find you can usually quite easily gauge someone's knowledge, integrity and passion for the hobby when you actually meet them in person and get the chance to have a good chin wag.. i.e. at a club meeting, show, coming round to your house to collect/pay for a spider etc.
-P


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> This is very true ... one former member on here springs to mind LOL.
> 
> I always find you can usually quite easily gauge someone's knowledge, integrity and passion for the hobby when you actually meet them in person and get the chance to have a good chin wag.. i.e. at a club meeting, show, coming round to your house to collect/pay for a spider etc.
> -P


Even the odd chin wag on the blower helps a bit imo  when the said person lives on the other side of the country HEY Paul/Steve lol


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

As Steve has said there are a few 'nearly newbies' on here that really seem to think that they know everything about everything and have kept hundreds of spiders and scorpion etc and have bred even more but all they seem to be expert on is Googling and I think that most of us know who they are.
Yes, I can be short with people and yes I can be sarcastic. I have a very low tolerance of idiots and anyone who cant be bothered to do a simple search on the forum or on the internet in general about why their Chile rose isnt eating or why their lickle fluffy wuffle has blocked up their burrow and hasnt eaten in 3 days DESERVES to be called an IDIOT.
Personly im getting extremely fed up with the constant basic questions that have been asked and answered a few days before and are only a few threads below their post.
I read the forum a few times a day on my phone while a work amd start to answer posts frequently only to delete it half way through because my time is precious and I dont want to waste it on numpties who cant be bothered to do basic research.


I have a question or maybe I should have poll.

What are peoples opinion of the member called Spider Jake ?
The recent spate of idiotic questions coming from him are beyond a joke.

So . . . TROLL OR NOT ?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

nowadays the majority of my 'knowledge exchange', be that to or from me (i dont dispute the fact that i'm still learning, of course i am) happens over the telephone, that way an intelligent discussion can take place without being interrupted.

want to know why places like the BTS forum and Arachophiles are quiet (what the 'nearly newbies' call 'dead') ? it's because they know how to pick up a telephone and talk to each other :2thumb:
either that or CC emails


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Even the odd chin wag on the blower helps a bit imo  when the said person lives on the other side of the country HEY Paul/Steve lol



Always nice to speak with you mate .. especially away from the screen.: victory:
-P


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Always nice to speak with you mate .. especially away from the screen.: victory:
> -P


 
The feelings are mutual fella but  shhh we may be called a click muwhahahaha


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> The feelings are mutual fella but  shhh we may be called a click muwhahahaha


:lol2: never thought i'd see the day!
-P


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> :lol2: never thought i'd see the day!
> -P


Aw, go on and give yourselves a nice big spidey hug.

You know you want to


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with the majority of whats already been said on here, we all started out at one point, we are all still learning and there has been a rise in idiotic questions.

Some of you may feel i am a "nearly noobie" and to some degree i am, i dont claim to know everything about everything but with the pets i do own, i do know about them, their needs and their behaviours in the wild.

This sort of research has seemed to be all but a forgotten "waste of time" by the new generation of invert keepers.

The sense of "aww if you go onto rfuk they will help you rather than wasting your time researching" seems to have exploded within the past few weeks, but what the "noobie" seems to forget is that we cant (some of use even saying wont) contiue to tell people that a spider who hasn't ate for a week is still healthy.

All new posts that have already been posts, i.e my T has blocked its entrance to its burrow HELP... should be disregarded and left to fall to the hidden depths of the forum.


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

I think they must have only recently connected norfolk to the internet.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

RandomDan said:


> I think they must have only recently connected norfolk to the internet.


ROFL!!!!!!!!

No wonder you're called Random! I love it!


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!!
> 
> No wonder you're called Random! I love it!


Its not random, have you ever met anyone from norfolk?! :lol2:


----------



## mike_c (Nov 3, 2011)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> Although I am a newbie on here (although not to the hobby) I think there are some points that may have been missed.
> 
> 1) A "newbie" could have got conflicting advice from a local pet store or on line article that he/she may want verified by people with experience in the hobby.
> 
> ...


After reading many of the comments regarding 'new people' and being on the receiving end of sarcasm on here, I would like to thank you for the valuable information in your post : victory:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

RandomDan said:


> Its not random, have you ever met anyone from norfolk?! :lol2:


Yay, I'm off to Lakenheath tomorrow. I'll have a scout across the border!


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yay, I'm off to Lakenheath tomorrow. I'll have a scout across the border!


May the force be with you.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Pookie Bear said:


> No, I think they, and the reactions to them, are funny
> Just point and laugh!
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me hate you....! 

While we're on the subject, my Chile rose hasn't eaten for a while, like a month or so, I'm worried, does it need an operation?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mike_c said:


> After reading many of the comments regarding 'new people' and being on the receiving end of sarcasm on here, I would like to thank you for the valuable information in your post : victory:


if you check out the UK forums that are SPECIFICALLY T based you get the same help in UK forums too as the 'nearly newbies' that seem to think they are gods gift (thats NOT ALL the nearly newbies, but some) are not tolerated.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I imagine I'll get slated for this .. call me a kill joy but I don't think the "Off Topic" thread on here has ever helped with the balance in this section, people just seem more inclined to hide in there these days rather than sharing and posting on other topics.
-P


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> I imagine I'll get slated for this .. call me a kill joy but I don't think the "Off Topic" thread on here has ever helped with the balance in this section, people just seem more inclined to hide in there these days rather than sharing and posting in other topics.
> -P


Atleast they can talk to people that share similar interests though.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

RandomDan said:


> Atleast they can talk to people that share similar interests though.


Yeah I would agree with that to an extent - but in the same breath there is an 'Off Topic' section on these boards as well as group e-mail - MSN /chatrooms etc.

Admittedly, I do post on the 'Off Topic' thread every now and then, and I think a full discussion on it is most probably beyond the scope of this thread - I just get a feeling at times it draws the attention away from other things happening in the invert section.
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Another thing is members who used to post here more may scan through the various threads from time to time and just not see any point in replying to them...

Or be bothered taking photo's as much as they used to.... :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Another thing is members who used to post here more may scan through the various threads from time to time and just not see any point in replying to them...
> 
> Or be bothered taking photo's as much as they used to.... :whistling2:


:2thumb:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yeah I would agree with that to an extent - but in the same breath there is an 'Off Topic' section on these boards as well as group e-mail - MSN /chatrooms etc.
> 
> Admittedly, I do post on the 'Off Topic' thread every now and then, and I think a full discussion on it is most probably beyond the scope of this thread - I just get a feeling at times it draws the attention away from other things happening in the invert section.
> -P


I would agree to that but with a growing forum people with shared interests could be harder to find.
Think of the fish keepers and how idle that part is! :gasp:



mcluskyisms said:


> Another thing is members who used to post here more may scan through the various threads from time to time and just not see any point in replying to them...
> 
> Or be bothered taking photo's as much as they used to.... :whistling2:


Its old age catching up and making you lazy... :whip:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

There's been a lot of those threads lately, hence why I don't come on the section much any more... 

Also a lot of eye rolling responses to the threads by other newbies...


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> I imagine I'll get slated for this .. call me a kill joy but I don't think the "Off Topic" thread on here has ever helped with the balance in this section, people just seem more inclined to hide in there these days rather than sharing and posting on other topics.
> -P


Haha that would be me, I spend a lot of time in there but then I dont know enough to be posting in most of the other threads!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha that would be me, I spend a lot of time in there but then I dont know enough to be posting in most of the other threads!


You, and you alone are to blame for the demise of the Spiders & Invert section of RFUK then Jon.

You bad, bad man.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> You, and you alone are to blame for the demise of the Spiders & Invert section of RFUK then Jon.
> 
> You bad, bad man.


I'll get my coat............


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> I'll get my coat............


Noooo, you cant! 

We need our veterans. 

:2thumb:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

I really don't see the point in this thread. So, some questions have been asked over and over, is it really that big of a deal?

This shouldn't be a place for so called experts to belittle so called noobs and especially not to name and shame them! I believe this is out of order and is just damn right rude.

Nobody should be slated for asking a question and a high horse is not a place an "expert" should be.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha that would be me, I spend a lot of time in there but then I dont know enough to be posting in most of the other threads!


Not aimed at anyone in particular dude, and that's my point exactly, there's no need to hide in the 'off topic' thread, don't be put off from posting on other invert related threads.
-P


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Not aimed at anyone in particular dude, and that's my point exactly, there's no need to hide in the 'off topic' thread, don't be put off from posting on other invert related threads.
> -P


yeah I know mate, im not hiding but like I say I dont have the knowledge base to answer a lot of threads, but I do like interacting with the invert types on here so I stick to talking to them in the off topic section!


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 21, 2011)

RandomDan said:


> I think they must have only recently connected norfolk to the internet.


:roll2:




RandomDan said:


> Its not random, have you ever met anyone from norfolk?! :lol2:




You've 'met' me I'm from Norfolk and theres nowt wrong with me.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

like anything theres a certain amount of research that should be done before hand and with google and the internet theres no need for half of these question on here.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

MrFerretman6 said:


> I really don't see the point in this thread. So, some questions have been asked over and over, is it really that big of a deal?
> 
> This shouldn't be a place for so called experts to belittle so called noobs and especially not to name and shame them! I believe this is out of order and is just damn right rude.
> 
> Nobody should be slated for asking a question and a high horse is not a place an "expert" should be.


Yes that was exactly my point.. :-| The point of this thread was me stating my opinion, nothing else nothing more. I've said we've all been there, but the difference is most have Some knowledge before purchasing.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

MrFerretman6 said:


> I really don't see the point in this thread. So, some questions have been asked over and over, is it really that big of a deal?
> 
> This shouldn't be a place for so called experts to belittle so called noobs and especially not to name and shame them! I believe this is out of order and is just damn right rude.
> 
> Nobody should be slated for asking a question and a high horse is not a place an "expert" should be.


dred1969's Channel - YouTube



forever_20one said:


> Yes that was exactly my point.. :-| The point of this thread was me stating my opinion, nothing else nothing more. I've said we've all been there, but the difference is most have Some knowledge before purchasing.


 
I think I wrote something simular the other day.....


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> dred1969's Channel - YouTube


I fail to see the relevance of this link. Please enlighten me?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

MrFerretman6 said:


> I fail to see the relevance of this link. Please enlighten me?


 
It was a bit a fun, you know light hearted entertainment but obvously you did'nt write your reply the same way as I read it..... :mf_dribble:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> It was a bit a fun, you know light hearted entertainment but obvously you did'nt write your reply the same way as I read it..... :mf_dribble:


I think i'm in a bad mood.:devil:

Your other vids are cool though.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

MrFerretman6 said:


> I think i'm in a bad mood.:devil:
> 
> Your other vids are cool though.


The point Kitty is making is more an more people are coming on here with or wanting loads a spiders and have no real clue about what they have... 

No one online can argue the point that all the info is here for the taking..... finding the correct info is another story.... I want to learn more every day about tarantula, breeding, husbandry.... but the questions I ask are for places to get the needed advise or a person who keeps the said species.... after a while if you are serious about it, it becomes second nature to gather the advise needed to keep the said species......... BUT this is all done before I aquire the said tarantula.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> The point Kitty is making is more an more people are coming on here with or wanting loads a spiders and have no real clue about what they have...
> 
> No one online can argue the point that all the info is here for the taking..... finding the correct info is another story.... I want to learn more every day about tarantula, breeding, husbandry.... but the questions I ask are for places to get the needed advise or a person who keeps the said species.... after a while if you are serious about it, it becomes second nature to gather the advise needed to keep the said species......... BUT this is all done before I acquire the said tarantula.


I completely understand where you are coming from and I do agree. However, not everybody is blessed with the ability to do research at an adequate level to get the information they need. In my opinion any good and correct advice you can give someone, even if it's been given before, is a virtue. This may also lead to animals being cared for in a manner which they deserve. 

I'm not trying to be argumentative and I am a firm believer in research before you buy. I spent a year and a half reading all I could on tarantula care before I got my first T. Admittedly it took me that long to convince the Mrs but my point is not everybody, perhaps, enjoys this part of it. 

We all have our own opinions on how animals should be cared for and animals which are kept in inadequate conditions really boils my urine. If answering a simple question helps a person care for their animal correctly then surely this is not something to get annoyed at?

I feel that some people on here have so much knowledge so it is much better than trying to sift through the rubbish that say google can kick out! I have certainly learned an incredible amount from simply reading posted questions.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

MrFerretman6 said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from and I do agree. *However, not everybody is blessed with the ability to do research at an adequate level to get the information they need.* In my opinion any good and correct advice you can give someone, even if it's been given before, is a virtue. This may also lead to animals being cared for in a manner which they deserve.
> 
> Kind of disagree if they have the savy to make an account and post topics they have the savy to use the search like lots of others have and will in the future.... To be honest PC did'nt come out till I was 16 and information on tarantulas 25 years ago was almost impossible, so recon you lot got it easy now....
> 
> ...


there you go right in the end of this you completly agree and even you yourself read up on posted questions  

I recon now to chill yourself out and relax you should play something like this dred1969's Channel - YouTube

and play with your T's


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

not only all of this

but you get the occasional annoying 15 year old, who is rather stubborn


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> not only all of this
> 
> but you get the occasional annoying 15 year old, who is rather stubborn


Dont blame yourself Tom, its the hormones and hair in funny places doing the talking


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Dont blame yourself Tom, its the hormones and hair in funny places doing the talking


i wasn't talking about me 
ahahaha.. naah
stupid hormones and hair :lol2:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> there you go right in the end of this you completly agree and even you yourself read up on posted questions
> 
> I recon now to chill yourself out and relax you should play something like this dred1969's Channel - YouTube
> 
> and play with your T's


That was nice:2thumb:

It took that long to convince her because of the amount of animals we already have.

40 Ts later and she's cuddled an Avic!: victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

> there is a general feeling that the American forums are more helpful to newbies as they don't judge and give honest help


I actually think we have a good forum within RFUK. Its not built solely of newbies, nor the experienced, it has a mixture of all experiences and it willing shares that info. There are sometimes niggles but I feel these are more inclined to come from the new keepers who complain about the term of phrase used when their frustration is more likely to have come from the fact they should have done more research, and don't want to be reminded of it.

Arachnoboards is probably the biggest US forum and I have have periods of activity in there. Its no different in its questions, but the arguments seem to fester much quicker there than here IMO. To satisfy my curiosity I looked at the latest questions in one of the AB boards, all taken from the first page (not stickied):

Which (urticating hairs) hurt the most?
Premoult or something else?
Hybrids = bad. Why?
Powerfeeding, good or bad?
Breeders advice for tarantula
Is this mold?

Any of these sound familiar topics?

And, for the landing page of AB, check the first dose of sarcasm contained within:
Arachnopets - Arachnopets


----------

